# an actual furry TV station



## theg90 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was thinking, what if a group of furs got together and made an actual television station dedicated entirely to the fandom.  Think about it, newscasts, reality TV shows, game shows, and the commercials!  I think there is a channel, furchannel or something, that focuses on fursuiting and such.  But what if we all got together and made a whole station?  I'm positive that the first day of the station would result in floods of furs watching the opening show!  Anyone else think this is a good idea?  I certainly  do, what about you?


----------



## KitsuneKit (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know... I mean I don't think the fandom is large enough for this.  Also how will we fill the 24 hours of air time everyday?  There really isn't that much furry stuff to fill the time.


----------



## theg90 (Jan 27, 2008)

KitsuneKit said:
			
		

> I don't know... I mean I don't think the fandom is large enough for this.  Also how will we fill the 24 hours of air time everyday?  There really isn't that much furry stuff to fill the time.



Thats the thing, almost the entire thing could be composed of "homebrewed" videos and shows.  Have furs send in their homemade shows, kind of like the now-gone 'Acceptable TV."  Then have some games shows and trivia style shows.  An average   day would be a few hoyrs of commercials, an hour or two of news, talk shows, factor in betweeb some homemade videos and commercials and you've got yourself some interesting station.  Plus, the viewers and most likely donations coming in would mor8e than likely support the whole thing.  Don't forgot regular showing of furry cult classic movie.


----------



## scooter_squirrel (Jan 27, 2008)

I have to kinda agree with KitsuneKit on this one.  While the idea would be pretty neat, I just don't think it would fly.  There is just too much stuff already out there that is already accessible through youtube and other means.  You could maybe try to do something on the web with more luck since everyone in the world could "tune in" to watch rather than just a local contingent.  Thinking of kinda what Pawpets do now (they are only a 4 hour show once per week) but they do a live broadcast on the web from Yappy's house. Even with movies and all, I just think after a month or two of 24x7 programming you would be getting pretty lean on new material.  Don't mean  to kill your dream or anything, please prove me wrong, I would watch.


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 27, 2008)

I will have to agree with the majority on this one. As much as I would absolutly love a whole day of furry christmast specials to cuddle with my mate to, whileist drinking warm eggnog and nuzzling eachother on christmas day by the fire....I do not think the fan base is prominent...Or social acceptable enough to pull this kind of thing off. 

On the subject though... month or two of 24x7 programming you would be getting pretty lean on new material: I can't take this statment seriously...Look at what is being shit out for us as television now adays...It's all pretty much the same, dry stuff with very little new matriel week to week, but people still watch. I dont think material would be a problem. There are enough classic programs, and hell, if some of the artists would, enough animators. Enough fur suits to pull together a station, I just don't think it could be done because of social factors, or just not being enough people.


----------



## CyberFox (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree on the concept
but, here's the way it should be done

The positive angle of the furry fandom (for the kids, teens and parents) on the morning, afternoon and primetime and the negative side for the real late at night hours

for the postive side, I'm talking about stuff like the following: The Basil Brush Show, The Raccoons, The Dreamstone, Untalkative Bunny, The Wombles, The Clangers, Barney (the UK cartoon not the irritating dinosaur), Henry's Cat, The Adventures of Farthing Wood, Watership Down and The Cattanooga Cats

We should air movies but not only furry films but, cult and underground films like: Magical Mystery Tour, Hurray for Betty Boop, Head, The Tune and The Rutles: All You Need Is Cash

For the name of it, Here's a suggestion: FBC (Foxearth Broadcasting Company)


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 4, 2008)

If you try to  create viewable television for the furry fanbase, 'twould work best as a website. Plus you need to consider what the community would want when they watch it. Still would be cool though.

And I can only imagine what a news cast run by furs would be like.


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2008)

Everyone's saying that you need 24 hours of material per day, but don't forget that the majority of stations do not have 24 hours of programming per day. You have reruns, commercials, late-night informercials, etc.

New material would still be too scarce, though.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 4, 2008)

The fanbase is way to  small for a full TV Station. Youtube is a better fit


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 4, 2008)

id actually agree on the youtube place, BUT, rather a "Vidcast". a regular 30 minute show showing news, events, and showcases and even on still art with some slideshows. 

Could structure it jsut like Gametrailers TV http://www.gametrailers.com/gametrailerstv.php and post that up on Youtube.

I guarantee youd bet a bajillion subscripts (as well as a bajillion flames, i mean, it IS youtube)


----------



## Torvus (Feb 4, 2008)

I suggest you look into Miro.  There are already thousands of channels and even more users.


----------



## sakket (Feb 4, 2008)

is there an anime tv station? you'd think that would be first in line.. but i dont think ive ever heard of one


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 4, 2008)

sakket said:
			
		

> is there an anime tv station? you'd think that would be first in line.. but i dont think ive ever heard of one



yeah theres a couple, its called "YTV" and "Teletoon/Cartoon netowork"  *zing*


----------



## theg90 (Feb 4, 2008)

All of these would be a good idea.  Would anyone be interested in starting something like this?  Maybe a video podcast for Youtube and iTunes/Zune Marketplac?  Anyone for this should just contact me, I'm up for anything right nowï¿¸l


----------



## DJDarkViper (Feb 5, 2008)

gmanxbox said:
			
		

> All of these would be a good idea.  Would anyone be interested in starting something like this?  Maybe a video podcast for Youtube and iTunes/Zune Marketplac?  Anyone for this should just contact me, I'm up for anything right nowï¿¸l



id absolutely love to but i cant unfortunately, waaaaay to much on my plate, as well as my own podcast, thatd be jsut to much x_X


----------



## sakket (Feb 6, 2008)

DJDarkViper said:
			
		

> sakket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cartoon network still doesn't count though.


----------



## theg90 (Feb 6, 2008)

sakket said:
			
		

> DJDarkViper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always thought it did, that was where I always got mah anime...


----------



## Benze (Feb 6, 2008)

an online show would be interesting, I don't have enough furs near me to make something like that work


----------



## XinonHyena (Feb 6, 2008)

It indeed would be cool, but as earlier said it's almost impossible.
Only that online show sounds cool =3 it's easier then mainstream and also very wide. But YouTube has a trolling problem though. :?


----------



## theg90 (Feb 6, 2008)

How about a podcast or something?  It could work long-range with everyone and we could all have a specific job to do.  I for one could go about getting podcast people like iTunes and such sold on the idea.  I personally think it would probably work best as a regular, non-video podcast.  Would anyone wanna do this?


----------



## Rouge2 (Feb 6, 2008)

It wouldn't last 24 hours without the FCC shutting it down.


----------



## CyberFox (Mar 2, 2008)

How about doing it that way GBStv is doing it... online and the people selects and submits their programming


----------

